# Looking for an organization that helps find jobs for disabled veterans.



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jan 25, 2008)

Ok, my company has a client in NYC who we provide security for.  Well, we got the call today from them asking us to see what we could do about employing more vets as security personnel at their site. 

One of their members is a vet and he wanted us to see if there were any places that we could go to about helping find jobs for disabled vets. I have two job opening to fill and I would rather help some vet who needs it.

Thanks all.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 25, 2008)

I found this site (http://www.militaryjobzone.com) the other day and posted it in this thread.

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9412

Not sure if you've seen it or not, or if it will suit what your looking for. Hope you find some deserving vets to fill those spots.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 25, 2008)

www.militaryhire.com

Check with the DAV, VA, VFW, American Legion, or AmVets...  they might be able to help.


----------



## WillardKurtz (Jan 26, 2008)

Danm I wish there was some way to help but this is somtn I really support.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 27, 2008)

Is this armed type security ?? 

Most disabled vets may not qualify due to medical conditions and certain medications that they are prescribed. 

Vet' without a disability rating may be another thing though.


----------



## pardus (Jan 27, 2008)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> Ok, my company has a client in NYC who we provide security for.  Well, we got the call today from them asking us to see what we could do about employing more vets as security personnel at their site.
> 
> One of their members is a vet and he wanted us to see if there were any places that we could go to about helping find jobs for disabled vets. I have two job opening to fill and I would rather help some vet who needs it.
> 
> Thanks all.



It is a job in NYC that the guard carries a weapon?


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jan 28, 2008)

No it is not armed but it is in a Fortune 500 Company in NYC.


----------

